# No saber donde poner el huevo.



## SayaS

Buenas tardes.

No se si esta frase, no saber donde poner el huevo, existe en alemán, o al menos algo que signifique lo mismo.
Le he preguntado a mis profesores pero ninguno me ha sabido decir nada.

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea?

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Quizas tendría una idea si supiera qué significa "no saber donde poner el huevo"... 
Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## SayaS

Buenas Susana.

Es una expresión que se utiliza cuando alguien no sabe donde ubicarse. Primero dice que se va a Madrid, al día siguiente que se va Nueva York y tres días más tarde a París. Al final alguien terminará diciendole esa frase. No quiere decir que esté mintiendo, sino que no lo tiene claro.

Espero haberme explicado bien.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

Dependerá del contexto.

quien no se ubica en general:

_hin- und hergehen _

si la persona no sabe donde ubicarse porque tiene temor o le falta coraje para decidirse se dirá:

_keinen Arsch in der Hose haben 
_
si no es consecuente:

_weder Fisch noch Fleisch_


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Queda todo claro. Gracias! He aprendido algo.

Pues, lo que se me ocurre (y que es ni en nada tan colorido como el castellano) es que diría "Der Mann hat doch keinen Plan!", "Du hast doch keinen Plan!" Pero eso no es específicamente para no saber donde ubicarse, sino para cualquier persona que no sabe ni qué hacer, ni cómo.
Luego hay "Nimm den Finger aus dem Arsch!" - cuidado! Eso es muy, pero muy bruto! Se usa mas bien cuando alguien parece incapaz de tomar acción, por lo necesario que fuera. Lo mismo va para la descripción "Der kriegt den Arsch nicht hoch!" (= un inútil)
Lo siento!
Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, las locuciones alemanas usan muchas combinaciones con Arsch (culo ) para indicar coraje, utilidad, valor, etc. Muy curioso.


----------



## SayaS

Muchas gracias a los dos por responder, aunque parece que ninguna de las opciones que decís queda exacta.

No se de donde viene esta expresión, pero tiene toda la pinta de referirse a cuando una gallina no sabe donde sentarse para poner el huevo.
Por lo que no significa que le falte coraje, que no sea consecuente o que sea un inútil.

Quizás ese "Nimm den Finger aus dem Arsch!" sea lo más cercano, pero me suena más a insulto que a otra cosa. Es posible que en alemán no exista algo parecido.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Yo no uso las expresiones con "Arsch"; me parecen ser demasiado brutas. En vez de "den Arsch hochkriegen" yo diría "in die Puschen kommen / in die Gänge kommen". Y no he oído jamás "Nimm den Finger aus dem Arsch".

En tu caso, SayaS, se podría decir: "Er kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden, wo er hinwill". Es una frase muy directa, menos poética que la tuya (y sin gallina ), pero actualmente no puedo sugerir una frase mejor.


----------



## SayaS

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Sowka.
Se podría decir que eso es lo que quiero expresar, pero como dices, menos poética.
En español hablamos con muchas frases hechas, quizás demasiado.


----------



## nievedemango

Yo también diría: "Er kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden, wo er hinziehen will."

O en cualquier situación de ese tipo puedes decir: "Der weiß nicht, was er will."  Eso lo decimos muchas veces.

Yo tampoco conozco todas las expresiones con _Arsch,_ mencionadas más arriba. P.e. _Nimm den Finger aus dem Arsch_, me parece muy muy vulgar.

_"keinen Arsch in der Hose haben", _¡nunca en mi vida lo he escuchado!


----------



## Geviert

Y pensar que las frases con Arsch son frases coloquiales, por lo tanto populares. Otra cosa es que no nos gusten. 

La traducción literal le quita fuerza a la frase española.


----------



## Sowka

Geviert said:


> Y pensar que las frases con Arsch son frases coloquiales, por lo tanto populares. Otra cosa es que no nos gusten.



Aquí el problema fundamental es que ninguna de estas frases se puede usar para traducir la frase mencionada en el título del hilo.



Geviert said:


> La traducción literal le quita fuerza a la frase española.



Sí, concuerdo, pero no encuentro una alternativa convincente.


----------



## SayaS

Muchas gracias a todos por intentar buscar algo que se le parezca, aunque como ya dije, es posible que en alemán esta frase no exista, y por lo que veo, así es.

Ente estas dos frases que habéis puesto:
"Er kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden, wo er hinwill."
"Er kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden, wo er hinziehen will."
Cual de ellas suena mejor?

Un saludo.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

SayaS, 

las dos tienen sentido diferente: 
en la primera ("... wo er hinwill") se trata o bien de un viaje o bien él está buscando un nuevo sitio para vivir. 
La segunda ("... wo er hinziehen will.") UNICAMENTE se puede decir cuando él está buscando un nuevo sitio para vivir!

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## nievedemango

1. ..... wo er hinwill

   Estoy de acuerdo con susana. No se utiliza solamente para alguien que está buscando un sitio para vivir. Su uso es más general.

     p.e.
   - No se puede decidir adónde ir de vacaciones.

  - Está invitado a dos fiestas el mismo día y no sabe dónde ir.  

  - No se puede decidir dónde estudiar.   etc.....

  El _hin_... siempre indica un lugar. (hinfahren, hinbringen, hingehen, hinschicken, hinziehen....)


2.  En cuanto a la segunda  ...... _wo er hinziehen will_, estoy conforme con susana.

3. *Er weiß einfach nicht,* *was er will.*  (#10)

    El uso de esta expresión es aún más general. No se utiliza solo en cuanto a lugares.

   Sin embargo es la que más me gusta respecto al tema de este hilo. 

   Es que tengo un amigo que tiene el mismo problema. Desde hace años está buscando un lugar dónde vivir y no se decide. 

   ► Nach Jahren weiß er immer noch nicht, *was er will.  *(Es lo que decimos.)


----------



## SayaS

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas  han sido de mucha ayuda.

Ese " Er weiß einfach nicht, was er will" me parece que puede ser lo más parecido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alemanita

Bueno, llego un poco tarde , pero tanto de mi padre, nacido en 1920, como de otra gente mayor conozco la expresión: Er weiß nicht, wo er sein Ei legen soll; es decir, tal cual como en castellano; obvio que toma la imagen de la gallina clueca que anda buscando un lugar donde poner el huevo.
Gugleándolo se encuentra p. ej. esta cita_:  3. Juni 2011 – Warum soll er aufhören wie Kahn, nur um dann durch die Medien zu ziehen und nicht zu wissen, wo er sein Ei legen soll? _
Saludos.


----------



## Sowka

Interesante, Alemanita  Yo no conozco esta expresión.


----------

